# Nail/cuticle biting



## Karen_B (Aug 30, 2007)

OK, so I am a terrible nail and cuticle biter. I bite my nails and I gnaw on my cuticles, sometimes to the point of bleeding. It is a nasty habit and makes my hands look awful. Not to mention that it hurts! Sometimes my cuticles will be inflamed because of all the biting I do.

Does anyone have any tips on how to stop this? I bite without thinking about it. I'd like to have nice nails - I won't ever have long nails since I work in a lab and have to wear gloves for the most part of the day, which makes my nails weak, but I don't want my fingertips to look like bloody rags. Also, it would be nice to wear some nice nail varnish, but now I don't want any attention drawn to my nails.

I found an old thread where someone started a challenge to stop biting the nails. Would anyone be interested in doing new one with me? I need all the encouragement I can get!


----------



## Lia (Aug 30, 2007)

Ask your hubby or someone around you to tell you everytime you intent to bite your hands


----------



## Bexy (Aug 30, 2007)

I used to bite my nails too. My dad used to tell me all of the gross stuff that gets under your nails and could still be left behind after washing. I have not bit them since. Plus having kids and changing poopy diapers I could never think of biting after having my hands in that, lol.


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice! I have actually been really good the last few days and haven't been biting so much. I've found that doing things with my hands, like knitting (or trying new make-up!) helps with the biting. It's a lot like when I quit smoking actually...


----------



## gemmadee (Sep 2, 2007)

They have nail biting deterrents that you put on your actual nail and when you go to bite on your nails there is a bitter taste but isnt harmful. My sister had a bad nail biting problem &amp; she used orly no bite &amp; in about 2 weeks you could tell the difference in her nails. If you do a search at folica.com you can find some.


----------



## masad (Sep 2, 2007)

i do the same thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i bite my nails

a while ago i actually stopped but then i was nervous about someting and started again!

it happens only when i am nervous or excited about something!

i will take up the challange!






when do we start?!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 2, 2007)

i used to do it all the time until i got braces and i couldnt anymore.

drove me insane, though it worked cause i dont do it.

well i still bite my cuticules and like hang-nails and stuff though, but thats cause i dont want them to rip.


----------



## emmakatherine (Sep 13, 2007)

keep clear nail polish on

it tastes bad,

and knowing it's there will keep you from ruining it


----------



## MamaRocks (Sep 28, 2007)

Biter here too =(


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been really good and haven't bitten for a long time now! (Well long time for me.) My nails look a lot better!


----------

